# Ending Meetings



## tmurray (Jun 20, 2016)

I might just need to vent from a difficult designer I just dealt with, but I was wondering if anyone had any tricks on ending meetings that are just not going anywhere.

I have a situation where we have a building that has a store and will also soon house the national headquarters for that chain of stores. The designer was arguing that since both are owner by the same person, there is only one major occupancy. In the building code in Canada, the major occupancy of a suite is the major use of the area and includes other occupancies that are critical to the operation of the major occupancy. For example the store manager's office is critical to the operation of the store, so it is part of the store. The national headquarters is not critical to the operation of the store, so it is a second occupancy and must be separated by a fire separation. There is no reference to tenancy or ownership in the code. We argued about this for 45 minutes, with him saying the same thing over and over in different ways. At the end I was so frustrated, I simply apologized for appearing frustrated and told him unless he had other evidence to present that that the occupancies must be separated.

My questions is do any of you have any tips or tricks on how you end this kind of a meeting? 

I just get so frustrated with the waste of time and tax payer money.

Thanks everyone


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2016)

Have you secretary call or come in

And just say have to go boss wants me

Send me your proposal to look at


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2016)

Or just say hay have to end this meeting now,

Have to be somewhere in xxxx minutes


----------



## Keystone (Jun 20, 2016)

Twitch your head a lil and draw a building being smashed by a wrecking ball.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 21, 2016)

In your own words "give me a few days to reconsider, in the meantime I look forward to receiving a summary of our meeting and feel free to add any information that may help."

This may provide a cooling down period for them to reconsider their own logic.  As a reminder some people are just arguementative with everyone. Don't fall into their trap; "we've already discussed this, is there anything else?" and move on.


----------



## north star (Jun 21, 2016)

*# ~ # ~ #*

You might feign that you have an imminent Call of the Wild,
and excuse yourself to go to the restroom...........When you
come back, say that you have to end the meeting because
you are having stomach problems, and that you will send
them the minutes and a final declaration \ outcome of the
meeting.

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## mmmarvel (Jun 21, 2016)

I had a great manager who would use this phrase  - "Noted" and then would ask if there was anything further, if the person continued down the path "Noted" was said again and he asked that we move on.  If we couldn't/didn't move on, he would declare that it appeared all items had been discussed and the meeting was adjourned.  He was ex-military but he kept meetings on track and on time and would shut the meeting down when a wall appeared.


----------



## cda (Jun 21, 2016)

mmmarvel said:


> I had a great manager who would use this phrase  - "Noted" and then would ask if there was anything further, if the person continued down the path "Noted" was said again and he asked that we move on.  If we couldn't/didn't move on, he would declare that it appeared all items had been discussed and the meeting was adjourned.  He was ex-military but he kept meetings on track and on time and would shut the meeting down when a wall appeared.



I say "Next"


----------



## tmurray (Jun 22, 2016)

mmmarvel said:


> I had a great manager who would use this phrase  - "Noted" and then would ask if there was anything further, if the person continued down the path "Noted" was said again and he asked that we move on.  If we couldn't/didn't move on, he would declare that it appeared all items had been discussed and the meeting was adjourned.  He was ex-military but he kept meetings on track and on time and would shut the meeting down when a wall appeared.



I ended up talking to my boss about this. He said something very similar. In essence simply indicate the designer's design must align with the municipalities interpretation of the code and that they must re-design and re-submit to meet our requirements unless they are able to provide evidence that our interpretation is incorrect. Ask if there are any other matters that need discussed and then if the designer tries to continue simply advise that the matter is settled.

It's been a challenge to adjust to this side of the counter. When I was a designer I had to convince the building official that I had the correct interpretation. I think I fell into old habits and tried to convince the designer he was incorrect in his interpretation when that is not my role. I do like explaining my interpretation of the code because it helps others see how I am interpreting the code and, if necessary, adjust their interpretations accordingly, but I don't really have to argue my point anymore.


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2016)

tmurray said:


> I ended up talking to my boss about this. He said something very similar. In essence simply indicate the designer's design must align with the municipalities interpretation of the code and that they must re-design and re-submit to meet our requirements unless they are able to provide evidence that our interpretation is incorrect. Ask if there are any other matters that need discussed and then if the designer tries to continue simply advise that the matter is settled.
> 
> It's been a challenge to adjust to this side of the counter. When I was a designer I had to convince the building official that I had the correct interpretation. I think I fell into old habits and tried to convince the designer he was incorrect in his interpretation when that is not my role. I do like explaining my interpretation of the code because it helps others see how I am interpreting the code and, if necessary, adjust their interpretations accordingly, but I don't really have to argue my point anymore.




Good call

Yes if you throw code sections at them, that back your position 

It is better than because I ....... 

And it allows them to research those sections for possible rebuttal


----------



## cda (Jun 22, 2016)

Carry a gavel 

Strike it and say meeting adjourned 

So says judge Judy


----------

